# Are you saltwater fishermen?



## brewfish (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just curious how many folks around here are into saltwater fishing. I do like fresh water fishing and there are some great places to go in FL but it's just not the same once you hook into a big snook or tailing red fish. Me living about 15 min from the ICW doesn't hurt either. 8) 

I'm trying like heck to get my boat ready to go before the fall flounder run starts up since I had to miss out on the spring run. I'm planing on rigging my boat to go flounder gigging with a genny and HPS lights. The wife almost choked when I told her how much more i was going to have to spend. :mrgreen: 

The shrimp have been running in the river and the speckled trout bite has been hot, with the occasional red, snook and mango snapper thrown in. I'm getting worked up just talking about it. Don't get me wrong i've been enjoying my boat build but man i am straight up jonsen to get out there on a more than the occasional basis!!


----------



## SMDave (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been saltwater fishing more than freshwater fishing this year! Mostly a jetty and surf fisherman.


----------



## brewfish (Jul 22, 2008)

I've done a pretty good bit of surf fishing myself this year, mainly went after whiting, pompano blue fish.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2008)

I saltwater fish when I can (This saturday as a matter of fact!) Surfing for Blues and Stripers.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 22, 2008)

I do both. Just went for Fluke last week in my brothers boat in the back bays. Caught probably 20 between me and my bro over 5 hours.....No keepers.......2 were close to 15" but the minimun is 18" here. It was fun anyway.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2008)

I am way more into salt then freshwater - i need to move #-o


----------



## SMDave (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah... I always do A LOT more saltwater than freshwater fishing now that I think about it.


----------



## brewfish (Jul 23, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> I do both. Just went for Fluke last week in my brothers boat in the back bays. Caught probably 20 between me and my bro over 5 hours.....No keepers.......2 were close to 15" but the minimun is 18" here. It was fun anyway.



The last time I caught a decent flounder was almost 3 years ago. It was doormat size, probally around 10 lbs or so caught at the mouth of Sebastian Inlet. That thing was a monster and by far the largest flattie i've ever caught.



Jim said:


> I saltwater fish when I can (This saturday as a matter of fact!) Surfing for Blues and Stripers.



My dad grew up in New York and has told me stories about fishing for stripers at Montauk Point... i've seen old black and white pics to back up his fantastic stories  I would love to try my hand at catching a few...don't know how but i plan on making it happen one day. My inlaws do own a business up in CT though... :-k 

If you get any stripers please take a pic and post so at least i can vicariously go fishing for them [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Popeye (Jul 23, 2008)

Currently living in Illinois I don't get the chance for salt as much right now. Of course with a screen name like mine you can probably guess that I've done my share of stalking flounder gig in hand. Largest flounder I've taken was 10 lb 4 oz. I used to go flounder gigging in Texas before werk nearly every day and tell my supervisor I needed to go home by 10:00am (and he would let me go) to clean the fish. Werk started at 7:00am. :lol: Like catching Reds, Black Drum and Specks as well.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Used to not care to much for it. Wouldn't mind doing it, but prefer bass fishing. With the most recent trip, I have fallen in love with flounder, trout and reds (reds especially). Sure wish I was quite a bit closer to the coast.....


----------



## bcritch (Jul 23, 2008)

I surf fish for Stripers, Bluefish & Flounder. Also some Bay and Ocean fishing from a boat for the same.

I'm jealous that you can fish for Reds & Snook all the time. I was down at Sebastian Inlet in Vero Beach, Fl a few years ago and we caught evrything but a Red or a Snook. We had a blast. Our largest flounder was a little over 9lbs caught right in the Inlet.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 23, 2008)

I love saltwater fishing and freshwater fishing. In saltwater though, there's no telling what kind of fish (or crab #-o ) just made your line jump. You can target one species, but there's no guarantee you'll catch that species. I see in SC fishing magazines all the time where someone was fishing off a small pier behind their rental house on a small saltwater creek and they hooked into a 50lb Black Drum or where a Pompano fisherman catches a Bull Red in the surf. People caught 2 Bonefish in the surf in SC waters this year when that has never happened before. Stuff like that is why I love to fish in the salt.

I like (trying) to catch big bass in freshwater.


----------



## brewfish (Jul 24, 2008)

Captin Ahab - :beer: :USA1: I must have spent a good five minutes today day dreaming about reeling one like that in. Thanks for the fish porn. :wink: 


I can't imagine being land locked, i think i would go crazy. I live about 15 minutes from both the ICW and the Atlantic ocean so i guess i shouldn't be too bummed about not being able to chase stripers. I have to agree that one of the big draws to salt water fishing for me is the fact that there are just so many more species available to chase (not to mention bigger) and never knowing what you might catch next. 

Bassboy1 - you just think you've feel in love with reds until you hang into a monsters. It's like the fish equivalent of crack, one big hit and your hooked for life. :mrgreen: I caught this brute back in Aug 2001 in Mosquito Lagoon and have been hooked ever since. Bass are fun but quickly loose their appeal once you hang into a 30 pounder like the one in the pic. This was caught on a reasonably small spinning rod & reel using braided line with a live mullet...took me over an hour to get it to the boat. I did release it of course but man that was a rush like no other. 

Sorry about the low quality pic but i had to scan this in from a already poor quality photo but it's all i got.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 24, 2008)

brewfish,

That sure is one nice looking Bull Red. Them guys just don't quit that's for sure.


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 24, 2008)

I go freshwater fishing. but i went surf fishing and deep sea fishing in june this summer. take a look at wat i caught....
U like? haha 7ft hammerhead. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (Jul 25, 2008)

If all goes well ill be fishing in some salty stuff tomorrow, but not sure if Ill get out to the ocean, prob just some bay fishin. Right now tho its bass time suns about to be comming up so im headed out to try and rip some lips.


----------

